# Food Safety News - 03/25/2021..... Ghost kitchens save restaurant industry during pandemic, but future is unknown



## daveomak.fs (Mar 25, 2021)

*Ghost kitchens save restaurant industry during pandemic, but future is unknown*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 25, 2021 12:06 am In concept and use, ghost kitchens existed before the pandemic. But in the year since the World Health Organization (WHO) on March 11, 2020, declared the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) outbreak to be a global pandemic, ghost kitchens have turned out to be the restaurant industry’s answer to questions springing from containment measures. Unlike the arrival... Continue Reading


*Patrons of Subway restaurant report gastrointestinal illnesses; investigation ongoing*
By Coral Beach on Mar 25, 2021 12:05 am About two dozen people have come down sick after eating at a Subway restaurant in Idaho. Public health officials say the pathogen is norovirus. The Southwest District Health department reports “nearly 25” people have reported gastrointestinal illnesses since Friday, March 19. The outbreak investigation is ongoing. Canyon County restaurant inspection reports are not available online... Continue Reading


*FSANZ and Codex speak at FSA regulatory analysis conference*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 25, 2021 12:04 am Risk in food safety, the coronavirus pandemic, and the role of regulators were among topics discussed at a recent virtual event organized by the Food Standards Agency (FSA). Sessions on day one of the first International Food Regulatory Analysis Conference covered use of risk models and data analysis, risk communication, an international perspective on food... Continue Reading


*FDA continues outbreak investigations involving salmonella, hepatitis*
By News Desk on Mar 25, 2021 12:02 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams so far this year. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable... Continue Reading


*Ireland sees food and allergen alerts rise in 2020*
By News Desk on Mar 25, 2021 12:01 am Ireland recorded a notable increase in food and allergen alerts in 2020 compared to the year before. There were 167 alerts this past year, compared to 107 in 2019. Of these, 112 were food alerts and 55 were allergen warnings, according to figures from the Food Safety Authority of Ireland (FSAI). Food alerts relate to a... Continue Reading


*More apricot kernels recalled for risk of cyanide poisoning*
By News Desk on Mar 24, 2021 04:57 pm For the third time this month apricot kernels, also known as pits or seeds, are being recalled because of elevated levels of cyanide that could lead to food poisoning. The two previous recalls, initiated in Canada, were posted on March 11 and March 17. Those recalls and the one posted today all involve imported apricot... Continue Reading


----------

